# I just did something silly!



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

popped over to Goodwood and purchased a couple of FOS tickets for Sunday. Back in the car and stored them in the cup holder next to handbrake, closed the sliding shutter.
Got home and slid the shutter open..... only one ticket. The shutter slid the other ticket "down under" somewhere when i opened it up!!!

Ideas on a postcard please... and... where do you think the ticket is?

What a pratt!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

2 options..

1. Pop up the rear cup holder part, in between the rear seats. You may be able to get your hand under the centre armrest.

2. Take apart the whole centre console including the side pieces. You'll then have access under the armrest part

PM me if you want the instructions to help get these parts apart...!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

And the mystery of my missing fiver is solved.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> And the mystery of my missing fiver is solved.


:chuckle:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Missing fiver! I'd have torn the car apart for that - its nearly half a lap of the 'Ring....


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry - correction: its not a lap, the price is for cruising a public toll road...... must get my terminology right...


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Bugger the fiver.... the ticket cost 48 squid!!


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

i had few things in mine,including the key and my tracker module.mate closed it shut:clap: then when we came to get out the GTR we couldnt open it something was jamming it from opening.so took ages trying to open it without damaging it .so my mate has strict orders DO NOT TOUCH !!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Sorry - correction: its not a lap, the price is for cruising a public toll road...... must get my terminology right...


Wouldnt worry.

I had my optimisation and pre track inspection done last Monday.

Then had a top day at Oulton Park using 4 tanks of super.

Warranty isnt an issue as long as you get the post track inspection done. I did that on Friday and the only issue was the 9 times my tranny temps went over 120 degrees.

Means I'm having to have the fluids changed next week.....

Preliminary cost was 7-8 litres at £35 ish per litre, plus vat and labour.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats an expensive trackday!

How much did they charge for the pre and post inspections?

D


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

CC what was the charge for the post TD inspection and how much wear on the brake pads & discs?


Rich


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If memory serves the total cost was around £250 as they take 2 hours for each, and I had the camber setup for track, then back to road.

I waited around at Middlehursts whilst they did it and they checked all manner of stuff, suspension, brakes, tyres, even did a clutch relearn.

The brakes did take a pounding (I'm not one for taking it easy on the track!) and were a little rough for a while after, but there's plenty of pad left and the surface scratches should disappear as I road brake over the next few weeks.

The etchs were fully aware of cracking disc issues but said that would only be seen if I tracked for several dyas running.

All in all, apart form 5mpg, tranny temps getting over 120 degrees (it was a very hot day), the car performed immaculately.
Even the instructors had a go and didnt take it easy I can tell you.


As an aside, I will probably change the fluids after every trackday. but then again I'll only do 1-2 a year.

All in all, the techies at Middlehursts (inc the top geezer) didnt bat an eyelid about me tracking my car, only that teh tranny fluid needs changing within 1800miles of the post track inspection.

Apart from that, all this waffle about warranties.....you worry too much!


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> ... apart form 5mpg


Good work fella 



charles charlie said:


> Apart from that, all this waffle about warranties.....you worry too much!


I think that applies to a lot of us... there's a massive difference IMHO between the letter of the warranty and its application by a reasonable HPC. The official line from mine is "We'll be reasonable if you are..." - sounds like you're being entirely sensible CC.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

white gtr 35 said:


> popped over to Goodwood and purchased a couple of FOS tickets for Sunday. Back in the car and stored them in the cup holder next to handbrake, closed the sliding shutter.
> Got home and slid the shutter open..... only one ticket. The shutter slid the other ticket "down under" somewhere when i opened it up!!!
> 
> Ideas on a postcard please... and... where do you think the ticket is?
> ...


White GTR,

You say you popped over to Goodwood which to me makes it sound like you are close - I am about 20 miles from Goodwood - Portsmouth side and I keep gettin people telling me they have seen another white GTR in Portsmouth.

Could it be you ? If so we need to have a Local GTR pub meet as I know there are another 2 in the Portsmouth area taking our total to 4.

Kp


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> White GTR,
> 
> You say you popped over to Goodwood which to me makes it sound like you are close - I am about 20 miles from Goodwood - Portsmouth side and I keep gettin people telling me they have seen another white GTR in Portsmouth.
> 
> ...


I'll be stalking the area in my GTR, this FOS weekend:chuckle::runaway:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I'll be stalking the area in my GTR, this FOS weekend:chuckle::runaway:


Easy to spot.....


.......the only GTR around with only 2 rear brake lights on.....!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Easy to spot.....
> 
> 
> .......the only GTR around with only 2 rear brake lights on.....!!


LOL


you'll be laughing when I paint it Zele orange and give it big power

I'll have the light kit fitted for the Palmersport knees up.:thumbsup:....... or I'll bring it with me!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Easy to spot.....
> 
> 
> .......the only GTR around with only 2 rear brake lights on.....!!


I have the Zele kit and have all 4 lights lit up but how the hell did you get all 4 brake lights to come on - did u re-wire the bugger or am I just not reading your post correctly.

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> I have the Zele kit and have all 4 lights lit up but how the hell did you get all 4 brake lights to come on - did u re-wire the bugger or am I just not reading your post correctly.
> 
> Kp


MAGIC!!




Only kidding....

Slip of the keyboard!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Bugger, for a minute I thought you had worked your magic once again.

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Bugger, for a minute I thought you had worked your magic once again.
> 
> Kp


To be honest I hadnt given it any thought until you mentioned it!

May be worth looking into, but I have a feeling there must be a reason why ZELE didnt do this in the first place.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, I wondered why they did not do it - is it because they did not think anyone was that bothered about having the extra brake lights or is it because there is something stopping them being able to wire it in this way.

Kp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Yeah, I wondered why they did not do it - is it because they did not think anyone was that bothered about having the extra brake lights or is it because there is something stopping them being able to wire it in this way.
> 
> Kp


Possibly the latter. Could be a limit to how much jiggery pokery can be done on the circuit without freaking the car's BCM system out. 

Modern cars have annoyingly sensitive control systems........


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Dont the US spec ones light up all the rears when you hit the stoppers. Does anyone know what the differences are between the UK and the US lights and control units.

Kp


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Somebody was looking at this. They thought it was either different rear light clusters (not sure but think it was one of the pairs) or it was a different rear wiring loom.

They did post somewhere but dont think they ever came back - too busy driving!).

Having followed a 4+4 configuration I'd be up for this if it can be done. Please!


----------



## bhrd (Jun 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Wouldnt worry.
> 
> I had my optimisation and pre track inspection done last Monday.
> 
> ...


jesus wept, so by the time you have spent £280+labour+VAT (say £390) on the transmission fluid change and £250 on the inspection service then it costs £650 to take the car on track - plus anything you break whilst on track is your own issue? thats a fearsome expense which would make a GT3 a cheaper option if you intend to do 4-5 track days per year.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bhrd said:


> jesus wept, so by the time you have spent £280+labour+VAT (say £390) on the transmission fluid change and £250 on the inspection service then it costs £650 to take the car on track - plus anything you break whilst on track is your own issue? thats a fearsome expense which would make a GT3 a cheaper option if you intend to do 4-5 track days per year.


That's why I would only contemplate 1-2 trackdays per year.

The trackday was a freebie from a patient of mine (lucky me!) but yep, the cost is a touch prohibitive!

The pre and post track inspections could be missed off if track wheel camber isnt your thang (the HPC wouldnt know anyway) but since my baby is new, I'm doing everything right for now.

Now that I know the limits of the tranny fluid, I'll be keeping temps below 110 degrees as much as possible.


At the end of the day, tracking any car takes its toll and even with a GT3 I'd be inclined to have it inspected and all fluids changed very, very regularly. In that case OPC servicing prices far exceed Middlehursts labour rate so the GT3 wouldnt necessarily be that much cheaper.


Also, a trackday at Oulton PArk including instructors was £225 each. Not bad for a top day out.

This isnt something I'll be doing on a monthly basis. If I was, I'd have an Elise or similar for that kind of fun.


----------

